# RIO Grande Set (30049) - No Squealing Brakes!



## stephen007 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,
I'm a newbie. 

I’m trying to figure out how to make the “squealing brakes” sound on my son’s new RIO Grande Freight Set (6-30049). All of the other sound features work but I’m not able to get the squealing sound despite many attempts at reducing the speed from full to half. I’ve run at full speed for well over the ten seconds that the instruction book recommends. I’m running the loco, tender and cars included in the set. I don’t have any other accessories or anything else drawing power from the CW-80 transformer.

Any ideas?

Regards,
Stephen Howard


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You could check the battery connection,wires and read the manual. Most simple solutions. I'll need to read it for more suggestions. Make sure if you have a bell sound when you press the bell button ,the same for the horn.This would be crossed wires. Some engines need neutral time on the tracks under power to recharge on board batteries.


----------



## stephen007 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for your quick response.

The Bell and Whistle work just fine. I'll sit the train on the track in neutral for a while and see if that helps. How long would you expect a battery to charge or at least see some difference?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ten minutes I guess. How about a switch? These sounds can be turned off so look for a switch. Maybe it's halfway or something.


----------



## stephen007 (Dec 27, 2009)

Good idea - thanks. I'll take a flashlight to the train and see if I can see anything. Do the sounds typically come from the tender?
I hear a loud crackling sound from the train as I increase power output from the transformer. This is from about 0 - 20 on the CW-80 - basically before the train starts moving. I wondered if this is an indication that something is wrong - is this normal? I've plugged a wattage meter into the outlet to monitor voltage, current and power, and preliminarily, everything seems OK.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I thought you had a diesel but the electronics is in the tender. The switch is there or on the engine. If the sound was weak I would say it is a battery problem but you have electronic horn and whistle sounds. Check the axles for a sensor and a magnet. The engine switches are for smoke and the reverse unit.Try going faster and cutting the speed to a little more than half. Did you get the talking?


----------



## stephen007 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry if I misled you. I'll check the tender and the engine for a switch Anand axles for a sensor. The crew sounds and bell and whistle are very loud and clear.


----------



## XRuland (Dec 5, 2009)

You have to bring the speed from full to almost 1/4. I dont think half is enough as it would not work with my New York Central set. And bring it down fast.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

XRuland said:


> You have to bring the speed from full to almost 1/4. I dont think half is enough as it would not work with my New York Central set. And bring it down fast.


Yea, same with my MTH locomotives... You really need to stop quick to get the squealing sound to play...


----------



## jetmech (Dec 5, 2009)

I have the same set. No matter what I try, no brake squeal. Luckily for me, I don't care about it. I run mine without sound most of the time. In contrast, my MTH locos are easy to produce squealing brakes. I don't think the baby Berkshire in the Rio Grande set has that feature, no matter what Lionel says. Maybe some others will chime in with more on this set. By the way, I love mine even with no brake sound. Ed


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I happened to be reading though a manual for a diesel with Trainsounds, and this is what it said about squealing brakes:



> *Brake squeal*
> To activate the sound of squealing brakes, operate your locomotive at the highest RPM level for at least ten seconds, and then slow to a lower level. The brake sounds will discontinue automatically after a few moments. If you are unable to activate the brake sounds, your locomotive’s speed may be too low. Increase the speed of your locomotive, operate for at least ten seconds, and then reduce the throttle by half.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The switch has to be on too! There is one for trainsounds.


----------



## jetmech (Dec 5, 2009)

I have the same manual and following said directions, no matter how fast, no matter what speed, bring the throttle back how ever much you want, time and time again, no brake squeal, none, zilch, never worked from day one. All other sounds, steam chuff, crew gab, bell, whistle, etc work perfectly. His works exactly like mine does. It doesn't. Ed P.S. This is with the switch on. And there is no battery.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jetmech said:


> I have the same manual and following said directions, no matter how fast, no matter what speed, bring the throttle back how ever much you want, time and time again, no brake squeal, none, zilch, never worked from day one. All other sounds, steam chuff, crew gab, bell, whistle, etc work perfectly. His works exactly like mine does. It doesn't. Ed P.S. This is with the switch on. And there is no battery.



At least everything else works:laugh:

Sorry I don't know too much about the new electronics.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

We need all the input we can get.
I wonder if it was ever recorded?


----------



## jetmech (Dec 5, 2009)

Good question. Seeing as how everything else works as advertised, I am at a loss as to why brake squeal is non existent. To be honest, I really don't miss this sound. The bell and whistle are enough for me, but, I have to admit that if the brake sounds on my MTH F-3 suddenly quit, I would miss it. The MTH locos are really easy to get the brake sounds even from slower speeds, but the Lionel Trainsounds need way to much work from me to even keep trying to make it work. I wonder, and I'm assuming that this model is the only one with this problem. Are all Trainsounds locomotives blessed with the same sounds? Ed


----------



## jetmech (Dec 5, 2009)

As a side note, I had a high speed derailment trying to run mine fast enough for 10 seconds per the manual. If the brakes squealed, the sound was drowned out by the sound of rending metal and steam being released from a broken boiler. Ed


----------

